# ister vs. istiyor



## Arabus

Hello,
_
-Ben çikolata isterim.
-Ben çikolata istiyorum.
_
What is the difference if there is one?


----------



## murattug

Ben çikolata istiyorum = I want chocolate *now* (give me chocolate)
Ben çikolata isterim = I *always*  want chocolate (including now)


----------



## Arabus

It seems that _ister _can also be used as a future tense, so _çikolata ister misin?_ does not mean "do you always want chocolate" but rather it means "will you have chocolate (now)?"


----------



## stonerain

Hello,

I have never used or heard that 'isterim'. I don't know which context 
we use 'istemek' in present tense. We rather use, 'istiyorum'. But for
questions, we use. Like your 'çikolata' example 

I don't think 'çikolata ister misin?' has future meaning. It refers 
continuous meaning.

Cheers!


----------



## Arabus

I have noticed also that the -iyor conjugation can be used in place of the -r conjugation.

For example, when someone asks _"ne enstrüman çalıyorsın?" _this does not necessarily mean "what instrument are you playing now?" but it can also mean "what instrument do you play?"

So it seems that the use of the -iyor and -r conjugations can interchange sometimes.


----------



## Rallino

The number one mistake that both the learners of Turkish and the Turkish learners of English make is thinking that the English simple present tense equates to the Turkish Aorist, which is more often than not a terribly misguiding oversimplification. A very simple sentence might require different tenses in English and Turkish:
En: _I run every Saturday_.
Tr: _Her cumartesi koşuyorum. (Every Saturday, I'm running.)
_
The Aorist suits best when used as the follow-up of a conditional phrase: _Eğer bu cumartesi yağmur yağmazsa, koşarım. (lit.: If this Saturday it doesn't rain, I run.)

_So, in my mind at least, when someone says _Piyano çalıyorum_, he means he plays it generally. If he says _piyano çalarım_, it's probably used in the sense that: _If need be, I could play the piano. / If you ask for it, I can play for you. / If things go wrong, I could play it._ 

With the same logic, _Ben çikolata istiyorum_ means 'I want chocolate, no matter what. I want it.'; whereas _Çikolata isterim _sounds more like 'I could ask for chocolate if there is any.' / 'If I have the chance, then, yes I want some.'

In fact the future tense (_will_) is a much better match for the aorist. It's used in sudden decisions:
- _Şurayı imzalar mısınız? -- (Could you sign here?)
_- _Tamam, birazdan yaparım. _-- (OK, I'll do it in a minute.)


----------



## Arabus

Thanks.......


----------

